# What is the fastest ryzen ram, Asus PRIME X370 PRO



## gasolin (Aug 25, 2017)

I ordered some ram today, the g skill flare x 3200mhz cl 14 ram form my Asus PRIME X370 PRO  (F4-3200C14D-16GFX)

When i looked closer at the memory QVL list theres actually high mhz ram i could use, but than cl would go fra 3200mhz cl 14 to  something like 3600mhz and cl 18 or higher mhz with a cl of 18/19

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME_X370-PRO_Memory_QVL_20170704.pdf

I know (not from experience) that fast ram with a low cl can make a huge differnce, mabye someting like 4000mhz cl 19 is better than 3200mhz cl 14 since ryzen likes high bandwith ram. I know that everytime i changed mhz from 2133hz my cinebench r15 open gl was higher, the same when cl was lower

What is the fastest ram, i mean higher mhz ram doesn't cost that much i could have had 3600mhz cl 16 ram  for a few bucks more so for mhz/cl vise with aou bouying insanly expensive ram, what is the fastest ram

Something like 3866 cl 18 or 4000 cl 19?


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 25, 2017)

gasolin said:


> I ordered some ram today, the g skill flare x 3200mhz cl 14 ram form my Asus PRIME X370 PRO  (F4-3200C14D-16GFX)
> 
> When i looked closer at the memory QVL list theres actually high mhz ram i could use, but than cl would go fra 3200mhz cl 14 to  something like 3600mhz and cl 18 or higher mhz with a cl of 18/19
> 
> ...




So you're going to run into memory controller limitations before you ever get to 4000, also there seems to be general instability at the 3333 and 3466 mhz straps.  3200 is really the sweet spot for ryzen, anything higher than this is a crapshoot.  I am actually curious to see if the 3600Mhz settings that I see are actually stable 24/7 or bench stable only.


----------



## gasolin (Aug 25, 2017)

It's just that i could have had g skill trident z 3600 cl 16 for less than 10€ more and i think with ryzen bandwith is more important than cl.

The qvl list does say my mb can handle  G.SKILL F4-4133C19D-16GTZKW SS N/A Heat-Sink Package 19-21-21-41 1.35V 4133 MHZ, so even when it's only a very few ram it can use to it's max potential.limit, it should be able to handle a few 4133mhz ram



phanbuey said:


> So you're going to run into memory controller limitations before you ever get to 4000, also there seems to be general instability at the 3333 and 3466 mhz straps.  3200 is really the sweet spot for ryzen, anything higher than this is a crapshoot.  I am actually curious to see if the 3600Mhz settings that I see are actually stable 24/7 or bench stable only.



What ram do you have?


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 25, 2017)

gasolin said:


> It's just that i could have had g skill trident z 3600 cl 16 for less than 10€ more and i think with ryzen bandwith is more important than cl.
> 
> The qvl list does say my mb can handle  G.SKILL F4-4133C19D-16GTZKW SS N/A Heat-Sink Package 19-21-21-41 1.35V 4133 MHZ, so even when it's only a very few ram it can use to it's max potential.limit, it should be able to handle a few 4133mhz ram



That hasn't been the general experience of ppl online, but you may get lucky.  I have the same board as you with 3200 Mhz Samsung B Dies and even at 1.4v i cant get them to post 3466 in anything under cl 18 timings... Also this board does not like ODD cas numbers.  So if you set CL 15 it will actually run CL 16, 17->18 etc.



gasolin said:


> What ram do you have?



*F4-3200C15D-16GTZKW*


----------



## infrared (Aug 25, 2017)

I wouldn't go too nuts on ram, your choice of 3200mhz cl14 flare x is good, you'll have a bit of overclocking headroom on the ram, but the cpu and motherboard are usually the limiting factor. I bought 4266mhz cl19 Trident Z ram, so far the highest I can get is ~3600mhz, and realistically 3466mhz is the max fully stable frequency.

edit, regarding the 3600mhz c16 trident z's, they'd be a good option, you can obviously tighten the timings at lower frequencies. 3466mhz c14 should be doable, the 3200 flarex's should perform similarly though, just without the fancy heat spreaders.


----------



## gasolin (Aug 25, 2017)

Yes sometimes earlier today i tried a few different settings (3200mhz) for my corsair vengance ram (running 2933mhz cl14) and on aut voltage it showed in the bios only 1.200 volt even when it's surpose to be 1.350volt (had to set it to 1.350) or a strange tRC atm it's running 69 but shouldn't be higher than 54, i sat CR back to aut from 2 (to try to get better stability i had it at 2) and just now i see it's still 2 although it's suprose to be 1

On aut the settings isn't perfect, it just doesn't set cl,timing to what it's surpose to be


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 25, 2017)

infrared said:


> I wouldn't go too nuts on ram, your choice of 3200mhz cl14 flare x is good, you'll have a bit of overclocking headroom on the ram, but the cpu and motherboard are usually the limiting factor. I bought 4266mhz cl19 Trident Z ram, so far the highest I can get is ~3600mhz, and realistically 3466mhz is the max fully stable frequency.



And that is with a much better board...


gasolin said:


> Yes sometimes earlier today i tried a few different settings (3200mhz) for my corsair vengance ram (running 2933mhz cl14) and on aut voltage it showed in the bios only 1.200 volt even when it's surpose to be 1.350volt (had to set it to 1.350) or a strange tRC atm it's running 69 but shouldn't be higher than 54, i sat CR back to aut from 2 (to try to get better stability i had it at 2) and just now i see it's still 2 although it's suprose to be 1
> 
> On aut the settings isn't perfect, it just doesn't set cl,timing to what it's surpose to be



Did you update to the latest bios?  DOCP Overclock works well for me - it should set the stuff properly and then you can tweak from there.

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## gasolin (Aug 25, 2017)

infrared said:


> I wouldn't go too nuts on ram, your choice of 3200mhz cl14 flare x is good, you'll have a bit of overclocking headroom on the ram, but the cpu and motherboard are usually the limiting factor. I bought 4266mhz cl19 Trident Z ram, so far the highest I can get is ~3600mhz, and realistically 3466mhz is the max fully stable frequency.
> 
> edit, regarding the 3600mhz c16 trident z's, they'd be a good option, you can obviously tighten the timings at lower frequencies. 3466mhz c14 should be doable, the 3200 flarex's should perform similarly though, just without the fancy heat spreaders.



This high speed (4266) isn't on the qvl list

From the Asus PRIME X370 PRO thread ovet at overclock.net








phanbuey said:


> And that is with a much better board...
> 
> 
> Did you update to the latest bios?  DOCP Overclock works well for me - it should set the stuff properly and then you can tweak from there.
> ...



Doesn't work for me i can only chose 3200mhz and settings are not good enough to make them run at 3200mhz


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 25, 2017)

gasolin said:


> Doesn't work for me i can only chose 3200mhz and settings are not good enough to make them run at 3200mhz



change your SOC voltage to 1.2 - that usually helps with stability.

The non-X variants usually have slightly weaker memory controllers... I noticed that with my 1700 that it just hates anything above 2933 - some of the guys on the other forums also reported this.


----------



## gasolin (Aug 25, 2017)

Have tried alot of settings atleast since the last 50 pages over at overclock.net (my ram is Hynix ram)

I just wanted to run my ram at stock setting which is 3200mhz 16 18 18 18 36 but can't,
so i desided to buy some samsung b ram and go for lowest cl amd flare x amd ram so i would have a good change of faster performance and ram that would run at the native settings they are rated at  (3200mhz cl14)


----------



## infrared (Aug 25, 2017)

Doesn't matter about QVL at that point, if you know the sticks are samsung b-die they will work. But my post wasn't meant to suggest them, but rather show you why it's pointless getting the ultimate ddr4 ram because you're limited by the cpu/board @ ~3466



gasolin said:


> Doesn't work for me i can only chose 3200mhz and settings are not good enough to make them run at 3200mhz


Did you try increasing the SoC voltage? You could try the DOCP with 1.15v, if it works lower it a bit until you find the stable min, but this setting is quite important, it might be why you're stuck where you are.

edit - phanbuey beat me to that recommendation.. ignore me


----------



## gasolin (Aug 26, 2017)

No but i tried to raising the soc phase control and all other setting to extrem, llc to 3 or 5 and alot of other settings.........they refused to run at native settings. I knew it wasn't samsung b ram BUT they ar listed on amds am4 motherboard memory support list

The first and only 3200mhz corsair ram is what i have https://www.amd.com/system/files/2017-06/am4-motherboard-memory-support-list-en_0.pdf


----------

